# "Twisted Fairy Tales" costume brainstorm



## MikeK (Sep 27, 2009)

My party's theme this year is Twisted Fairy Tales, and since I've been focusing more on planning it, I haven't had a chance to decide on my own costume.

I discovered after choosing the theme that Todd McFarlane actually has a series of action figures with this exact theme. While I don't want to copy any of them exactly, it's certainly the style I'm going for.

So far, there's no one character that stands out in my mind, but some canon's I've been toying with are Alice in Wonderland and The Wizard of Oz. My only worry with Alice, though, is the Tim Burton film coming up - I love the style, but I don't want to look like the unoriginal guy that people will say, "Oh, you're Johnny Depp's Mad Hatter!" If that's happening, I might as well be Heath Ledger's Joker 

So, does anyone have some good suggestions for what would make a good twisted fairy tale character to serve as the host of the party?


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

Are you familiar with the original L. Frank Baum Oz books? The original illustrations are WAY different than what Hollywood cooked up. There's a lot of other characters, too, including Jack Pumpkinhead (the origin of Burton's Jack Skellington?).

Being a guy, this wouldn't work for you, but I've always wanted to do Dorothy while she's still in black-and-white - instead of a blue gingham dress, a gray one, and with the black shoes she wears at the beginning of the movie.


----------



## klown82 (Oct 9, 2009)

Todd McFarlane (creator of comic book caracter Spawn), created a couple years ago a series of action figure (18+) based of the wizard of Oz, but in a sick twisted style... Take a look if you need inspiration:

SPAWN.COM >> TOYS >> HORROR >> MCFARLANE?S MONSTERS SERIES 2: TWISTED LAND OF OZ


----------



## MikeK (Sep 27, 2009)

Bounced some ideas off a few friends, and I've decided to do Gepetto. I plan to put the costume together in a toy maker/butcher style, incorporating Dr. Frankenstein elements, and build myself a Pinnochio prop that's part wooden parts and part latex body parts.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh man MikeK, that sounds awesome! Please post photos of the completed costume; that's an idea I haven't seen (which is big kudos for you).


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

*Twisted Fairy Tale costume ?*

Mike K ~ how'd it work out on your Twisted Fairytale costume ? I found this forum as my friends and I are doing Alice In Wonderland ~ Im going as the White Rabbit. 

Did you come up with something different ? Here's a few ideas to twist

King of Hearts ~ (have a collection of real looking hearts, bloodied? or half real king and half playing card king)

Oz characters ~ there are some pretty scary Scarecrow outfits ..or can make your own with gunny sack...paint on your own wicked twisted face. Hay stuffed in (or hot glued to openings of outfit)

Hobbit s~ A wickedly wizard or one the scarier characters

Prince Charming ~ with a shoe fettish... have a bunch of womans shoes dangling..and go around asking woman if you can see if the shoe fits.

Mad Hatter ~ could do more about being mad....white straight jacket...topped with many hats toppling (glued together)

or can be Hook from Peter Pan ...but a dead hook .... be a ghost hook ....pirate costume with a hook and made to look like a ghost.... skely makeup w/b cool. 










Anyhoo ~ interested in what you came up with . Kudos Ani


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

*Twisted Fairy Tale costume ?*



MikeK said:


> Bounced some ideas off a few friends, and I've decided to do Gepetto. I plan to put the costume together in a toy maker/butcher style, incorporating Dr. Frankenstein elements, and build myself a Pinnochio prop that's part wooden parts and part latex body parts.


Oh my bad ~ I just re read above and see your going as Gepetto ~ cool! Here's a store bought costume pic of Gepetto.... still interested in your final costume. Plz post a pic when put together .... curiousor and curiousor minds want to know. 
Hee hee 









available at Target or Buycostumes.com


----------

